#     1 8.2  -

## Tinochka

.    1 8.2.     -,      ,     ,        (    ,     ) *      ,       .*.. :Redface:

----------


## zhenya17

?      1     -?

----------


## Tinochka

-.

----------


## OlgaK

1 8.2

----------


## zhenya17

> -.


     1     -.     ,    "". ,    ,     ,   .
   1    ,        ,     , ,   .               .

----------

